# NAME THIS PLACE



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A while ago, Emile posted a few threads (Where in the World is TheBigCrabCake) with photos and challenged us to figure out where he was. Along that line, here is a place that a handful of regulars will probably know. So where is it?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Uhhhhh.....in the middle of nowhere?🙃😜


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Uhhhhh.....in the middle of nowhere?🙃😜


You're close.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Actually I've been to the middle of nowhere and that wasn't it. It was in the desert between Las Vegas and Needles, California.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Toby would be in NE PA, but I don't recognize that specific section of track. However, there are quite a few railroads up there, so that would be my guess.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

GRJ

It's not welded rail, so that dates it quite a few
years back. You may not recognize the changes
over the years even tho you might have been there once.

don


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

NE PA is correct, but I'm looking for the name of the town. Cole226 and DonF would know it. The photo was taken last Friday. The railroad is the Delaware-Lackawanna shortline.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Since there are two signs that say TOBY I'm going to guess the name of the town is....here it comes...Toby?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30692106551/

"..an extra PT97 splits the old and new station signs at Tobyhanna PA.."


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I have not been that far on a Steamtown excursion. the furthest was Moscow to the east, and Nicholson to the north. It didn't even occur to me that it would be Tobyhanna, which I think is the son of Susquehanna!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Tobyhanna is right. Here are a few more shots.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is another one. Shouldn't be too hard to figure it out.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Those are stored in Port Jervis, NY.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I found it interesting that the RS3 is ex-D&H 4085. I happen to have an MTH model of it.


----------

